# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  تسجيل ريتشارد جاستن -بالولينو - محمد حمص لاعب الاسماعيلي

## mohd khair

*منقة الهمزة !


من




قتل



حمزة ؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*محمد خير وهواية صيد العصافير 
بنبلته 
...
تعرف يا صديقي قديما 
ونحن اطفال قبل 3 سنه كده

كنا نضع النبل في شنطة المدرسه 
وكل ما راينا عصفورة نشنا عليها 
اصبناها او طارت سليمه
...
الان انت اصبحت تمسك نبلك في جيبك بعد
ان تخطيت مرحلة الدراسه 
وكل ما رايت شارده من مجلس المريخ اصبحت تنشن عليها 
لكنك لم تستطع صيد عصفورة حتي الان
...
ريتشــــــــــــارد!!!
لو تمعنت جيداً في مغزي الامر لما استعجبت كثيرا 
كنا من اكثر المنادين بعدم تسجيله 
ولكن بعدما اتضحت الرؤيه اصبحنا متمسكين بما 
اتي به مجلس الادارة من جمال الفكرة
...
حمص!!!
الامر اظنه مجرد اجتهاد وتخمين ليس الا
ولا مكان له من الاعراب 
...
باولينو !!
للامر مغزيً اخر 
لكن لو تمعنت الامر جيدا 
لوجدت هنالك شيئ رابط بينه وبين ريتشارد
...
واقول ليك يا غالي 
حقيقة نحن نظلم مجلس الاداره كثيراً باستعجالنا لهم 
كي يفهمونا 
ولا نتعب انفسنا في قراءة ما وراء الخبر
تحياتي يا جميل 
وحاسب علي عصافيرك
:wink2:
...
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مرهف انت قبل ثلاثة سنوات كنت شايل نبلة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ونحن اطفال قبل 3 سنه كده

كدى ريتشارد خليهو
وباولينو خليهو 
وحمص خليهو

المشكله فى الكلام الجبتو ده
قبل 3 سنه ولا قبل3 دهور؟
*

----------


## tito_santana

*غايتو جنس غايتو ...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تعرف يا صديقي قديما 
ونحن اطفال قبل 3 سنه كده

:wink2:

...



صغير وجاهل والله :shiny01:
*

----------


## الظريف

*الذ حاجة ............... ( ما وراء الخبر دي ) ....
فعلا لا بعد من نظرة عميقة للامور ....
*

----------


## mohd khair

*تشكرات للشباب علي المرور

الحبيب مرهف

لا ادري كيف اقحمتني من باب ( الصيد )
نبالي يحترف اصطياد اخطاء ( عصافير ) المجلس الشاردة

شخصيا احب دائما ان اقون ( رقميا )
واحب لاستناد علي الارقام التي يمكنها ان تخبر الكل
عن الواقع وعن ايجابياته وسلبياته

لذا لدي طلب صغير جدا

اورد ما تشاء ومن اي مكان 
اورد ( نبالي ) التي اطلقتها في وجه المجلس
لنري ان كنت انت محقا ام تحدثت من (فراغ)

هذه نقطة
*

----------


## mohd khair

*النقطة الثانية والهامة :-
 تتحدث عن انتقادك فكرة تسجيل ريتشار
ثم تحدثت عن قبولك بالفكرة بعد ان اتضحت لك بعض ارؤي
التي خافية علينا ولا نعلمها

وكان ريتشار قد اصبح فجاءة صغير السن خفيف الحركة
وتهافتت عليه انديا كبري بنية ضمه الي كشوفاتها !
*

----------


## mohd khair

*اشئلة كثيرة يجب ان تطرح وتطرح بجدية للحديث عن هذه الفكرة
تسجيل ريتشارد وتسجيل باولينو !!

محمد حمص الذي تستخف به لاعب لاغبار عليه
ولا غبار علي امكانياته
وهو احد افضل اللاعبين المصرين

ومشكلته الاساسية ان محمد حمص مصاب في العضلة الضامة
واكمل الثلاثين ولكنه رغم هذا من اللاعبين المميزين والذين ظلمهم حسن شحاتة
مثله مثل لاعبين مصرين اخرين
ولكنه عندما احتاجه وجده
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أنت يا حبيب لم تكمل فكرة البوست ...
وقد قمنا بتشتيت الفكرة بمداخلتنا مع مرهف ...
نعتذر ونرجو أكمال الفكرة الاساسية للبوست ...
لك من الود أجمله ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*انا اول من فجر مفاجأة الوالي 

كتبت بوست في منتدي المحبين بعنوان (مفاجأة الوالي من بيت الكلاوي)
واليوم كتب ياسر المنا ما يلي:-
باولينو .. ريتشارد ! 

الاثنين, 22 يونيو 2009 08:34 


0 وتبقى الخبطة الثالثة والتي يركز عليها الوالي لتكون من (بيت الكلاوي) وتمثل اضافة نوعية للفريق في التحديات الافريقية !0 وكما هو معروف فالوصول لبيت الكلاوي يحتاج لجهود وترتيبات خاصة ولذلك كل شي سيظهر في حينه وان كانت الامور قد شارفت النهاية !

0 خطوة واحدة ويتم الاعلان عن صفقة بيت الكلاوي !






*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*يادكتور قرط علي كدا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, سلام يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

* شنو يا مرهف كنت شايل نبله قبل 3 سنوات ..؟؟
الناس خلت الموضوع الاساسي بقوا في لمن كنتو
اطفال قبل 3 سنوات ... شوف ليك حل سريع
للحكايه دى ... ناس شيخ كته قعدو يشتغلو ليك ..!
*

----------


## الحمادي

* بيت الكلاوى لو ما باسكال فيندونو ما في داعي ليهو ..!
الموجودين كفايه ..!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*التحية للجميع
والمحبه والموده والاخاء
قبل تلاته سنه يعني ما مصدقين؟
طيب اسالوا العنبه الرامية 
فوق بيتنا 
..
الذ حاجة في صحفي رشاشه 
كتب عن عمار البرنس الصبي الذي لم يبلغ الحلم
بعد
:shiny01:
الغالي محمد خير 
دلني علي عصفورة اصطدتها 
وكانت علي قدر الجهد 
؟؟
ان تكون رقماً ورقميا هذا يسرني والله 
ومصدر فخر لي 
...
ما زلت اقول لك ان الاتفاق مع حمص 
رغم تمنيك له ورغم عدم  ترحيبي للفكرة
 لا اساس له  بارض الواقع 
لعدة شواهد
الاول الاسماعيلي اغلق الباب امام الجميع 
والشيئ الثاني تخطيه لسن الثلاثين 
وعدم الترحيب بالفكرة من قبل بعض
 أعضاء مجلس الادارة
...
ريتشارد ما زلت عند رائيي بانه ضربة معلم 
وليس كل الحديث يقال في العام 
وهكذا باولينو 
..
وشوارد مجلس الادارة انت تراها عصافير
ونحن لا نراها الا بالتيليسكوب
يختلف تقييم الامور لدينا 
وكل ُُ فرح بصيده 
وامسك النبلة كويس
لان العصافير في رحلتها الي
 موسم الشوق الحلو
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

 بيت الكلاوى لو ما باسكال فيندونو ما في داعي ليهو ..!
الموجودين كفايه ..!!



 ده الكلام ولا بلاش
...
*

----------

